
Cassandra on Mesos – Scalable Enterprise Storage – Mesosphere - kstsai
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2014/02/12/cassandra-on-mesos-scalable-enterprise-storage/
======
kstsai
hi~ I have tried the cassandra-mesos scheduler (cassandra-mesos-2.0.5-1.tgz)
in our Mesos cluster, it worked very well, thank you. Also I found that it
runs version 2.0 cassandra at mesos slaves, so that I cannot try the 2.2
cassandra about json support ([http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-in-
cassandra-2-2-...](http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-in-
cassandra-2-2-json-support)).

My question is: do you have newer version of cassandra-mesos binary package
for us to try it out?!

thanks again

Kuo-Shou from Taiwan twitter @tsai_kuo

